# Sprachumschaltung eines eigenen Eclipse Plugins



## lhein (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Eclipse Plugin geschrieben und möchte die Sprache gerne umschalten können.
Dafür habe ich die sprachspezifischen Strings in ResourceBundles bzw. die plugin_<...>.properties ausgelagert und greife auch korrekt darauf zu.

Angenommen ich habe ein deutsches System und das Plugin auf Englisch eingestellt. Wenn ich das Plugin starte, dann werden sämtliche View-Titel und Menueinträge in der Computersprache dargestellt. Öffne ich einen meiner Wizards oder die Einstellungen, dann sind die Labels korrekt auf Englisch eingestellt.

Ich hab die Vermutung, daß die Sachen, die nicht ins Englische übersetzt sind, bereits von Eclipse (im voraus) geladen wurden. (durch die Einträge in der Plugin.xml)

Die Frage ist nun, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die bereits vorausgeladenen Elemente im Nachinein noch zu übersetzen, in dem man z.B. irgendwie eine update Methode aufruft?

Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich.

Grüße
lr


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

nein
Umschaltbare Sprachen braucht doch kein Mensch. Bist du tatsächlich in der Situation das auf deinem Rechner auch andere Menschen arbeiten die eine andere Sprache sprechen?
Wie bedienen sie dann dein Betriebssystem?


----------



## lhein (6. Dez 2007)

Klasse Kommentar.
Und was macht ein deutscher Servicetechniker, der in Spanien beim Kunden ein Problem analysieren will? 
Auf der Volkshochschule Spanisch lernen scheidet aus Zeitgründen aus 

Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen, daß ich der erste mit diesem Problem bin 

lr


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Der stellt im Betriebsystem die lokale um (oder zur Not: er entfernt das Plugin Fragment das die spanische lokalisierung enthält). Zur Not könntest du auch einen Startup Parameter in die eclipse.ini einfügen der das locale setzt.


----------



## lhein (6. Dez 2007)

Das find ich alles ein wenig "heavy", dafür das ich "NUR" eine Sprachumschaltung machen will.

lr


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Du willst eine Sprachumschaltung für fremden Code. Wie soll das anders gehen als über ein manipuliertes Locale?
Zur Laufzeit ist es übrigens gänzlich unmöglich, da ein solches Feature zu implementieren ganz immens aufwendig ist.


----------



## lhein (6. Dez 2007)

Zur Laufzeit soll ja auch nichts umgeschalten werden. Ein Neustart soll schon gemacht werden.

lr


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Und es ist doch wohl klar das jedes Plugin sich auf das aktuelle Locale bezieht.
Ergo: du musst das locale manipulieren bevor irgendwas geladen wird. Da der Eclipse Core dein Plugin lädt (also zuerst geladen wird), muss dies über einen Startparameter oder einen eigenen Starter geschehen, der erst das Locale manipuliert und dann Eclipse in der gleichen VM instanziert.


----------



## lhein (6. Dez 2007)

Jo, und genau da beisst sich der Köter selbst in den Schwanz. Denn die Info, welche Locale gilt, wird aus dem PreferenceStore des Plugins geladen. 

 :? 

Alles in allem ein verkapptes Ding.


----------

